# AKC Shows in Richmond,VA in June 2013



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone was making plans to be at any of the Richmond, VA shows coming up the end of June? I am still not sure about entering my puppy, but showing or not I do hope to make it out to watch at least a few days. I'd love to meet some more poodle people in person!


----------

